# Alt/power steering bracket



## 1goat1969 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello all, I am new to the forum and new to the GTO. I just bought a 69 GTO and it is missing everything. Can some one post a picture of a alternator power steering bracket. I have a 400 engine but missing the brackets. I have no idea what I am looking for.
Thanks for any help


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1goat1969 said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum and new to the GTO. I just bought a 69 GTO and it is missing everything. Can some one post a picture of a alternator power steering bracket. I have a 400 engine but missing the brackets. I have no idea what I am looking for.
> Thanks for any help


Welcome to the forum attached are pictures of brackets for the application you seek. You will be able to find the bracket and hardware you need and the source to get them.


----------



## 1goat1969 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you for the information. What catalog is that. I cant make it bigger it just turns black if I click on it. Again thanks


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Ames Performance Engineering*



1goat1969 said:


> What catalog is that.


Ames Performance Engineering, a supplier I can recommend!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1goat1969 said:


> Thank you for the information. What catalog is that. I cant make it bigger it just turns black if I click on it. Again thanks


Ames Performance. Those pages are from the 64-74 GTO parts catalog. Call the number on the ad and request a catalog, they're free, and the 2017 catalogs are being mailed now. You can also download an electronic catalog. 
I get all necessary Pontiac Parts from them and I support them.

Ames gives back to the Pontiac Community. Pontiac Nationals at Norwalk is sponsored by them, they are a gold sponsor to our GTOAA National Conventions year in and year out.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice used parts are the way to go on original '67-70 Pontiac V8 bracket/pulley/ pump setups. Saves a bunch of $$$ over any company selling repop pieces, & if dealing with the right guy, you get the right PS pump housing, not a same year style B series pump with different shaped return line. Repro pieces are fine for items like the PS pressure line, unless your trying to build the cutting edge Concours car. One that can score highest points allowed @ GTOAA Nats in Concours judged class. If not going that far (most aren't) & the car has factory AC, need to decide if you want restore with the costly '69 short "351" casting 11 bolt wp pulley & it's related wp pulley, OR the more common late '69 style (actually '70 model) tall 11 boot wp. The latter takes a different wp pulley.


----------

